# Nfpa 499



## رمزة الزبير (18 فبراير 2010)

تصنيف المناطق الخطرة يعتبر موضوع ذات أهمية في الشركات النفطية لذا نرفق 
NFPA 499 Recommended Practice for the Classification of Combustible Dusts
and of Hazardous (Classified) Locations for Electrical Installations in Chemical Process Areas


----------



## safety113 (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا
لكل من اعطى
شكرا لكل من ساهم بالمعرفة
شكرا لك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكِ
وجزاكِ الله كل الخير
بالنسبة للأخوة واضعي الياء
في العربية تعتمد على وضع الكسرة للأنثى (كِ) وفتحة للذكر (كَ)


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (22 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى*


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (22 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكِ الله خيراً أختي العزيزة على هذا الموضوع المفيد وبارك الله فيكِ.


----------



## ahmedyani (22 فبراير 2010)

يا باش مهندس الموضوع جميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل ياريت دورة بالعربي لكي يكمل الشرح


----------



## ابن الجزيرة (8 مارس 2010)

الله يكرمك ملف ممتاز ومهم


----------



## khaliduk (6 مايو 2010)

جزاكِ الله خيراً أختي العزيزة على هذا الموضوع المفيد وبارك الله فيكِ


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (6 مايو 2010)

شكراً لك أخت رمزة ومزيداً من التقدم والنجاح


----------



## Abdullah elsebaey (7 مايو 2010)

مجهود متميز جزاك الله خير


----------

